# I think my husky is broken



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

He's been like this for a couple of hours


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Nah his normal, they all often sleep like that with their feet up the wall

Warm in the house is it? That's often when they crash out and do it most.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I had the heating on for about an hour before I felt guilty and turned it off lol! I really need to buy him a cooling pad for the winter as not even our kitchen floor gets cold , its full of pipes. 

He insists on claiming that bed even though he nowhere near fits in it, has one of his own he won't touch, he'll even try and get into that bed when our other dog is there :001_huh:


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

Beautiful dog


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

As luck would have it I run a husky repair/stealing service, when should I pick him up?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Haha you can have him today! 

He's driving me up the wall, trying to get the house sorted as my Father in Law is back from Saudi tomorrow and won't be impressed with the state of our house!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

What's that SDH, you offering to husky sit while I do my house work ?


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't worry, my Samoyed broke in the same way, but in the end, she wasn't broken, just regenerating...


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Gorgeous boy


----------



## elzii (Sep 17, 2013)

So cute! I remember when my 18 months old husky was that small. awwww


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I think he has regenerated too, into and even bigger pain in the bum :lol: I've been out today while my husband stayed at home and when I came back it was like he hadn't seen me in 1,000,000 years!


----------

